# Major problems with Krampouz gas crepe maker.



## frosty (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi I recently bought a second hand krampouz gas double crepe maker when it arrived the plates were covered with rust which I got off and then seasoned, the problem is the crepes are still sticking if I have it low heat they bubble and stick if I have it high heat they burn and stick. Someone said to get sandpaper and sand down when I tried this black was still coming off does this mean it needs sanding more ( I have the stone from pancake world which I also used). I have an electric maker which I am fine on but really struggling with the gas ones I am at my wits end 'trying' to set up a small business to do events but having to turn work away. Any help and advise would be gratefully received. Thank you


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Welcome to Chef Talk.  Not being snarky but never buy used equipment without seeing it first.  Sandpaper can scratch cooking surfaces and make the problem worse.


----------



## frosty (Jul 20, 2016)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif Yep I've learnt that lesson now Jimyra I was stupid - don't know if they are totally ruined or not tried and tried seasoning they still stick - is it possible for cast iron plates to be ruined like I said they had been rusted up in storage for years. Has anyone ever had crepe plates that were beyond help. If I buy 2 more plates will cost me about £200 and don't know if just me or they are perished. In a right mess.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

There are 2 threads running on this....

Maybe a mod would come along and well...modify /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif.

Ditto the welcome and @frosty ... trust me on this.... you only need to post once because 99% of the time your post will be answered within 24 hours.

My answer in the other thread was to see if the plates could be fixed by someone who does knives.

mimi


----------



## megancrepes (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello, were you able to solve your issue? I just realized I replied to your other thread.

I do have a question for you though: how did you get these griddles to turn on?? I just received mine and not sure if I have the correct regulator, hose,...,plugged into the propane tank.

thanks!


----------

